# How long do your strings last you?



## Infamous Impact (Jun 17, 2011)

So I was putting on some new D'addarios on my guitar and soon came the instant gratification that the rattle of new strings give you. I realized that due to my acid sweat hands they only sound nice and bright for about 3 days before they start becoming dull, but they start snapping around 5-6 weeks. How long do strings last for you guys, specifically how long do they stay nice and bright? I want to compare my string life to people with hands that sweat normally, which isn't nearly as much as mine.


----------



## rawrkunjrawr (Jun 17, 2011)

I've put GHS low boomers, 11-53, and they've lasted me 9 months. I play 6 out of the 7 days a week and for at least 2 hours.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jun 17, 2011)

Whenever I feel like changing them, so like once every 4-8 months.


----------



## Goatfork (Jun 18, 2011)

About once a month whether they're grimy or not. I use D'Addario 13-62s and play everyday for about 2 hours a day.


----------



## Winspear (Jun 18, 2011)

D'addarios, also about a month. Ernie Ball were the same. I clean my strings after playing so they don't really get 'grimy', but the high strings turn dark and become unpleasant to slide on. That's when I change out my whole set. Around 5 hours playing a day on average.


----------



## Tomo009 (Jun 18, 2011)

Ernie Ball, keep sound for like a day if I'm lucky, completely dead in a week.

D'addario, keep sound for a few days, dead in 2-3 weeks.

GHS, only set I had they sounded terrible to begin with and snapped a string the first day.

Elixir last a good 3-6 months. Love them.


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Jun 18, 2011)

GHS boomers. Every 15 or 20hrs. So basically every 3wks. I'm fairly soft with the cfjazz3, but I wank and bend the shit out with the left hand. I definetly notice a tone drop after several hours of playing time. I'd say change'm every 4-6hrs when recording.


----------



## Dayn (Jun 18, 2011)

I usually replace them after a month or two. I recently put some GHS strings on, and the .080 at E has an excellent tone, it sounds out well without fret buzz. I may have to change from D'Addario.

I tend to wipe my strings down, apply GHS Fast Fret, then wipe them down again.


----------



## Greatoliver (Jun 18, 2011)

I'm using Elixirs, and they last a long time... 6 months so far and counting. Also, cleaning is simple as they are coated, so grime doesn't really stay on them in the first place.


----------



## Infamous Impact (Jun 18, 2011)

Wow. I seem to have strings die out fast. Even after cleaning my strings I can barely get 2 hours of that new bright sound out of them.


----------



## bandinaboy (Jun 18, 2011)

My strings last anywhere from 6 months to 2 weeks. I can get really picky sometimes. The reason being is I fluctuate between different brands almost every time and have not found the perfect pair of strings. And also i sweat a lot on stage and want to change strings after they have sweat on them.


----------



## Dvaienat (Jun 18, 2011)

I use D'addario, they last me about 2 weeks. I used to use GHS, which lasted me a month, but the feel with D'addario is much better and they have more tension.


----------



## Tomo009 (Jun 18, 2011)

So many people don't realize that buying Elixirs is actually saving you a HEAP of money. Unless you hate their feel or something, can't really see why though. They are comfortable and easy to slide on.


----------



## Diggy (Jun 18, 2011)

Been using GHS 7M sets, sometimes the 7L's.. They tend to sound new for a bout 6-7 hours use. If I'm recording or playing a string of shows, I keep them fresh. They get pretty grimed up playing out and recording requires its own set of rules for fresh strings. If just at home, I use them til they sound like ass or just replace any that break individually. Sometimes its 2 months, sometimes its 6 months.

Tried Ernie Ball and D'addario 7 string sets.. didnt seem to have what I was looking for so I've stuck w/ GHS.

Never tried Elixers.. guess maybe I should.?


----------



## Winspear (Jun 18, 2011)

Tomo009 said:


> So many people don't realize that buying Elixirs is actually saving you a HEAP of money. Unless you hate their feel or something, can't really see why though. They are comfortable and easy to slide on.



Looks that way from most reviews I read. Now if only they would be more flexible with single strings and gauges etc. I would like to try them  Untill then, I wont, because I don't want to know I love them but not have the options I need


----------



## Tomo009 (Jun 18, 2011)

EtherealEntity said:


> Looks that way from most reviews I read. Now if only they would be more flexible with single strings and gauges etc. I would like to try them  Untill then, I wont, because I don't want to know I love them but not have the options I need



That's a good point, struggling with my 8 right now. I think I'm gonna just have to get an elixir bass string, though I really don't think I'll like having a bass string on a guitar.


----------



## Winspear (Jun 18, 2011)

^ If you didn't already know, Elixir bass strings are the same as the guitar strings except the ballend


----------



## stevemcqueen (Jun 18, 2011)

Nice and bright never lasts more than a few jam sessions. I try to change them once a month or so but now that I have an 8 string I think I may stretch that out a little more.


----------



## themightyjaymoe (Jun 18, 2011)

About 4-5 weeks. They typically go dead at about two weeks but I try to get my money's worth. Even if I clean them after playing they just get grungy really quick.


----------



## Greatoliver (Jun 18, 2011)

I used to use D'addarios, but I did find that I would have to change them every month, as after about 2 weeks they lose their tone... Plus, the plain steel strings feel horrible after a while :/

I do like elixirs, I wouldn't use anything else, because the coating makes them feel really smooth and good on your fingers. I agree that you are limited for string gauges, and it would be nice if the 6 string sets were better balanced, but a pound or two of tension is not that noticable. For 7 strings it's ok tho, as they have 60, 65 and 68, which covers quite a lot... And they save money!


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Jun 18, 2011)

If I use un-coated strings they turn black in about a day or two's worth of playing. 

I only use coated strings mainly elixirs and they really never need to be changed. At least I've never been at a point where the strings were so beyond dead or grimy / rusted that I've had to change them. I only change them because I feel like its been a while.


----------



## Dayn (Jun 18, 2011)

Tomo009 said:


> So many people don't realize that buying Elixirs is actually saving you a HEAP of money. Unless you hate their feel or something, can't really see why though. They are comfortable and easy to slide on.


I loved the sound and feel of Elixirs when I tried them a while ago, but they don't even make half the strings I need in the gauge I want nowadays.


----------



## ibanezRG1527 (Jun 18, 2011)

mine last about 20 min or so. just kidding, ive actually had the same strings on my rg7620 for a year this month (ive only had the guitar for a few weeks, i know but when i did a string change on the 1527, i save the strings. im too broke to get new ones). but they started sounding aweful and playing like crap after about 3 months or so of daily use.


----------



## TheDuatAwaits (Jun 19, 2011)

DR Drop Down tuning Strings, 11-54.

They've lasted me 6 and a half months so far. I play 5-6 hours a day.


----------



## ArkaneDemon (Jun 20, 2011)

I used to use D'Addario and I'd change them every two months or so. Now I use Elixirs (they came on my 2228) and I haven't had to change them in...half a year pretty much. They're sweet.


----------



## kaanman36 (Jun 20, 2011)

wow

I think you guys have sold me on trying a set of Elixirs.


----------



## SenorDingDong (Jun 20, 2011)

ArkaneDemon said:


> I used to use D'Addario and I'd change them every two months or so. Now I use Elixirs (they came on my 2228) and I haven't had to change them in...half a year pretty much. They're sweet.



I want to use Elixer's so badly, but the have very weird gauges, as in they skip most of the sizes I use 


I use a set of D'Addarrio singles, .10, .13, .17, .28, .38, .48, .60

They are holding up fairly well so far, its been a few weeks, and compared to the Ernie Ball single set I used to order, which the .60 would unwind after a few weeks, I am quite satisfied. Keeping my fingers crossed. I play around 3-5 hours a day, depending on the day. I usually change strings monthly, just to keep a nice feel to them. Usually most trings I have tried loose brightness after about a couple days. Damn Exlixer and making such jackass sizing


----------



## LanguageOfStrings (Jun 20, 2011)

I use daddario and ernie balll on electric guitar. Sound dies after a week. I'm restringing all string after some string rip up, approximately 6-8 months, I would like to try Elixirs on electric guitar, too


----------



## Velixo (Oct 12, 2011)

How do you guys clean your strings? Btw GOOD GAWD how can you people for like 5 hour straight?!?! What stuff do you play in that amount of time??


----------



## MGasparotto (Oct 12, 2011)

I use eernie balls 12-56 and I find they have a really good tone for about 5 days. More specifically I find my G to sound like shit after about 2 weeks so I change em every 3-4 weeks ish. The e tends to snap after about 5-6 though. I play roughly 2-4 hours a day everyday


----------



## Mysticlamp (Oct 12, 2011)

i use walmart strings and they pretty much last me 4-8 months


----------



## rectifryer (Oct 12, 2011)

During tracking of a few songs, I realized the ernie ball strings die in about 10 hours of play for me. Thats about two songs tracked since I quad track and experiment till I like it.

After that the incoherent middy mud they emit is unbearable compared to the Thor like heavyness they hold initially.


----------



## SwampAshSpecial (Oct 12, 2011)

Mysticlamp said:


> i use walmart strings and they pretty much last me 4-8 months









Mine tend to last around a month but the last week I notice a lack of sustain and they don't feel nice and new, so I don't tend to enjoy them so much...


and as for playing a long time, its all about building stamina dude - I thought that at first, but I can sit for 2-3 hours if I have the time and play without a problem.


----------



## klutvott (Oct 12, 2011)

I change mine everytime i clean my guitar(2 times a year tops). I really just stopped caring if they sound like shit and as long as they don't break, i'm happy. Good tone is in the hands anyway


----------



## GhostsofAcid (Oct 12, 2011)

About once a month, depending on how broke I am. More lately, since I've been screwing around with gauges and tuning. At the moment I'm using Ernie ball not even slinkies (12-56) with a low 70 in g standard. (I messed with f#, but the gauges are a tad thin for it.) This has kind of sold me against owning an 8 string as I've realized that this much low end is really not applicable/necessary for the music I play/write. I'll probably stick with b standard/drop a.


----------



## jordanky (Oct 12, 2011)

I usually keep strings on my guitars three to four weeks tops. I use SIT Power Groove Pure Nickel .011-.049's on all of my guitars. Great strings, they never go dead, but I like to keep things as fresh as possible. It's a bad habit, but buying box quantities of strings helps soften the blow.


----------



## Kr1zalid (Oct 13, 2011)

MGasparotto said:


> I use eernie balls 12-56 and I find they have a really good tone for about 5 days. More specifically I find my G to sound like shit after about 2 weeks so I change em every 3-4 weeks ish. The e tends to snap after about 5-6 though.


 


EtherealEntity said:


> D'addarios, also about a month. Ernie Ball were the same. I clean my strings after playing so they don't really get 'grimy', but the high strings turn dark and become unpleasant to slide on..


 


NatG said:


> I use D'addario, they last me about 2 weeks. I used to use GHS, which lasted me a month, but the feel with D'addario is much better and they have more tension.


 


Greatoliver said:


> I used to use D'addarios, but I did find that I would have to change them every month, as after about 2 weeks they lose their tone... Plus, the plain steel strings feel horrible after a while


 
All QFT above... I'm still using D'Addarios and like what everyone said, it's tone will last max 2 weeks, but tend to change them after 2 months or 3. I used some Ernie Balls before which don't last long at all. 





Velixo said:


> How do you guys clean your strings? Btw GOOD GAWD how can you people for like 5 hour straight?!?! What stuff do you play in that amount of time??


 
I'll wipe my strings with just a clean, dry cloth, after playing my guitar and my strings do last longer. I don't think people really played 5 hours straight, it's more like 30 min of practice, rest 5 min, continue for another 30 min, rest, etc etc... You can practice a lot of things in 5 hours. 





kaanman36 said:


> wow
> 
> I think you guys have sold me on trying a set of Elixirs.


 
After reading the whole thread.....


----------



## Ephajim (Oct 13, 2011)

D'Addarrio boomers, i clean after playing (1 - 3 hours for 4 days a week) and i've not changed them for about 7 months now.


----------



## Shnooze (Oct 13, 2011)

I only change strings when I feel like my lifes in danger If I Don't.

So pretty much everyday


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Oct 13, 2011)

I use elixirs, and get at least 6 months out of them, I've gone as long as a year though.


----------



## 7StringedBeast (Oct 13, 2011)

Two weeks, doesn't matter which brand...all sound like shit after a few days of use.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Oct 13, 2011)

^Acid sweat I presume?


----------



## AcousticMinja (Oct 13, 2011)

Another elixir user here. My strings have lasted me around 7 months on one guitar, still sound awesome. The other one about 3 months and still awesome.
My bass I use elixirs as well...those things don't die. They're still bright and alive and have been on there for about 4-5 months. 

But regular strings...I use D'addarios and they last me about a month and a half or two. Ernie ball strings last me quite a long while, too.
Oh, and Octave4Plus strings have lasted me a few months as well...with heavy playing!


----------



## PinkyandBrain (Oct 13, 2011)

it depends on how much you play it, mine have last from a week to 3 years


----------



## Lagtastic (Oct 13, 2011)

I use D'Addario, and clean after playing. If I'm playing for hours and hours I clean sometimes when I take a break. If I am at home playing alone usually about 20-25ish hours of playtime. Sometimes that's 3 days, sometimes that's 10 days. If I'm drinking while I play it's less time than that. At a gig (not currently in a band) I use fresh strings for every show, always bringing 2 guitars. By the end of a gig I've had at least 8 beers and the beer sweat has totally destroyed the strings, so they have to go. Gigging is a great way to build up D'Addario points!


----------



## stevo1 (Oct 13, 2011)

I used to use d'addarios, But they would only last me like 2 weeks before turning all black and grimy, even with regular cleaning. I finally decided to go to Ernie balls again, and theyve lasted me like a month and a half so far. They still sound great, Theyre still shiny and smooth.


----------



## Robby the Robot (Oct 14, 2011)

My current strings are D'Addario now only because they are the only string company outside of Ernie Ball that provides a variety of strings sets with a wound 3rd string. Their tone usually last a good week, depends on how much I sweat on stage on Sundays. The strings themselves last a good month or two, which is when I change them. I have used and loved Elixir strings before and would love to use them again, but I wish they were more flexible when ordering single strings.


----------



## templton89 (Oct 15, 2011)

i have veeery acidic sweat, normal strings turn black after a day or two and start building up rust after a week, 

that's why I played nothing but elixirs in past 2 years. Light Heavy Set + 0.68 from their baritone set. They sound fresh for about a month, then gradually start wearing off and only after 2-3 months they start feeling like crap

but keep in mind - my sweat would probably kill dinosaurs, so elixirs are doing an amazing job.


----------



## 7StringedBeast (Oct 15, 2011)

All_¥our_Bass;2703427 said:


> ^Acid sweat I presume?



I have no problem at all with acid sweat, it takes good 2-3 weeks for the strings to start getting rusty, but that never happens cause I change them often and use Fast Fret on the unwound strings every time I stop playing.

My problem is playing a lot and loving the sound of fresh strings. If I am recording I change strings every 4-6 hours of recording.


----------



## johnythehero (Oct 15, 2011)

Wow, I feel out of place .
I only change my strings when I break a string or just feel like it needs it (so like once or twice a year )


----------



## orakle (Oct 15, 2011)

nasty sweaty hands so every 2 weeks here :L


----------



## idunno (Oct 18, 2011)

GHS Boomers here. I burn through a set in a night. They turn copper colored after just 5 hours. After a few sessions they start getting shitty. I go at least few weeks without changing to save money though. 

I use elixers on my six and they last a lot longer, id like to switch the seven over. Do they make a .74?


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Oct 18, 2011)

All_¥our_Bass;2703427 said:


> ^Acid sweat I presume?



Probably has something to do with the humid as fuck environment down there too.


----------



## Velixo (Oct 23, 2011)

Kr1zalid said:


> I'll wipe my strings with just a clean, dry cloth, after playing my guitar and my strings do last longer. I don't think people really played 5 hours straight, it's more like 30 min of practice, rest 5 min, continue for another 30 min, rest, etc etc... You can practice a lot of things in 5 hours.



Yeah I kinda presumed that they took pauses, its just that I get REAAALLY bored of playing and almost want to throw my guitar away after like 1.5 hours practice


----------



## MTech (Oct 23, 2011)

Stealthtastic said:


> Probably has something to do with the humid as fuck environment down there too.



Environments like that are where Super Alloy 52 is getting extremely good feedback as it's lasting way longer than everything else.


----------



## brector (Oct 24, 2011)

I just replaced my strings this weekend with Elixirs because of this thread, will see how long they last!

-Brian


----------



## MistaSnowman (Oct 24, 2011)

idunno said:


> I use elixers on my six and they last a lot longer, id like to switch the seven over. Do they make a .74?


 
Guitar strings gauges go only up to a .68. However, there are some on the forum who'd use a Nanoweb Bass string for the low 7th string. Elixir does have single bass string gauges in .70, .75 and .80. You can buy those at Strings and Beyond or Just Strings websites.


----------



## idunno (Oct 24, 2011)

MistaSnowman said:


> Guitar strings gauges go only up to a .68. However, there are some on the forum who'd use a Nanoweb Bass string for the low 7th string. Elixir does have single bass string gauges in .70, .75 and .80. You can buy those at Strings and Beyond or Just Strings websites.




This is true, the bass strings are the same makeup. BUT they have bass ballends which means they are a no-go for my guitar, so ill have to get a set of 10-46 then a dadarrio 74....


----------



## stevemcqueen (Oct 26, 2011)

GHS Fast Fret does wonders for string brightness and life. I use it every time after I play. I do put a paper towel between the strings and the fretboard though so that there isn't an excess amount of the cleaner on the fretboard. My strings end up lasting at least twice as long.


----------



## potatohead (Oct 27, 2011)

I play each of my guitars about 3 - 4 hours a week I guess and I change them about every 3 - 6 weeks, depending. Usually Ernie Ball, sometimes DR or Dunlop if I am feeling saucy


----------



## ibanezRG1527 (Oct 28, 2011)

potatohead said:


> I play each of my guitars about 3 - 4 hours a week I guess and *I change them about every 3 - 6 weeks, depending. Usually Ernie Ball,* sometimes DR or Dunlop if I am feeling saucy



same here. although i always have them on longer than i should because im cheap and lazy


----------



## USMarine75 (Oct 28, 2011)

*Years*...seriously... I am a cheap bastard lol. Plus I'm OCD when it comes to cleaning them *after every use even if it's only for 5 min*... I only change them when one breaks or if I clean the fretboard.

Step 1:




Step 2 




[Oh Finger Ease what would I do without you?]

Step 3


----------



## endo (Oct 29, 2011)

Fast Fret FTW!!!

I used Elixirs for 10 years straight and stand by them 1000%. They last longer, sound new for longer and are very easy to play. Only recently in the last few months have I been trying different strings. I tried Ernie's (because of Paul Gilbert) and found they sound too shrill for me. Currently I'm using DR Drop Tuners, and I think they sound great! I'll probably switch back to elixirs after this set though.


----------



## Force (Oct 29, 2011)

This is as criminal as it gets........but I had a set of Blue Steel 9-42's that lasted over 2yrs. No breaks, I finally changed them due to the rust 

I always used Blue Steel, then at some point the batch must have been dodgy, they were snapping as I was winding them on.Gave up on em & used what ever was available.

Have just gone back to them now. I find the rattle goes after an hour, then they're fairly bright for a couple of months, after which they don't change sound much at all for months if I keep em clean.

There's been differing opinions on when to change strings, fortnightly, monthly, not until they rust...........I guess it comes down to preference, finances or what your doing (gigs, recording, noodling at home).

The one true rule is if you snap a string, change the whole set or it will sound & play awful.


----------



## Rap Hat (Oct 29, 2011)

Wow, I had no idea it was that common to leave strings on for months at a time... I play for around 4 hours a night, five nights a week, I don't sweat at all, but the tone goes flat within 2 weeks. I can't stand non-bright strings, and since I record for probably half my playtime each night I need to have a crisp sound else multiple takes won't match up. Also intonation gets poor within 2 weeks, and that can really screw up recording.

About playing four to five hours: I will jam to my own music for an hour then just jam, writing stuff on the spot for around three. It usually ends up with a couple 30-min "songs", where I'll take a riff and jam based off it, see where it leads, then come back to it at the end. Pretty much exactly what I do when I jam with other people. I don't really practice traditionally though - after 13 years of playing it's either writing or jamming (which is where I work on new techniques).


----------



## KAMI (Oct 30, 2011)

dunlop heavy core, 2 weeks


----------



## potatohead (Oct 30, 2011)

Rap Hat said:


> Wow, I had no idea it was that common to leave strings on for months at a time... I play for around 4 hours a night, five nights a week, I don't sweat at all, but the tone goes flat within 2 weeks. I can't stand non-bright strings, and since I record for probably half my playtime each night I need to have a crisp sound else multiple takes won't match up. *Also intonation gets poor within 2 weeks, and that can really screw up recording.*


 
This is the problem I have too. Intonation goes to crap and if the guitar is a trem they don't hold tune nearly as well. There is no way I could leave strings on for 3 - 4 months without it starting to sounds utterly terrible.


----------



## idunno (Oct 30, 2011)

Im appalled at the rampant use of fast fret here....You guys know its literally mineral oil and lighter fluid mixed together?

Every guitar ive ever played thats been touched with fast fret felt like oily spaghetti, and it stays on my hands for hours after. But of course, if you like it go for it! Id never buy a used guitar that has had fast fret on it.


----------



## Rap Hat (Oct 30, 2011)

idunno said:


> Im appalled at the rampant use of fast fret here....You guys know its literally mineral oil and lighter fluid mixed together?
> 
> Every guitar ive ever played thats been touched with fast fret felt like oily spaghetti, and it stays on my hands for hours after. But of course, if you like it go for it! Id never buy a used guitar that has had fast fret on it.



I'd heard of Fast Fret but never used it, was considering getting some though.. Thanks for this warning, I prefer non spaghetti guitars . What are some decent products for cleaning/maintainance?

Also how's Norwalk holding up? This storm killed us in Danbury, but I work in Darien and have to hit Norwalk in the AM.


----------



## Mordacain (Oct 30, 2011)

I've been known to use the same set of strings until they break which for me could be upwards of a few years. I don't have acidic sweat , my hands rarely sweat at all and I'm a bit OCD about washing my hands frequently and always before playings so take that into account as well. That being said, I usually wind up changing strings every few months as I normally change something about the guitar's internals and will end up polishing the frets and cleaning out any gunk at the same time.

I also have my gear EQ'd to sound normal with what other people would consider "dead strings." Personally I can't stand the brightness of new strings. I couldn't stand D'Adarios for that very reason as they seemed to stay bright forever. 

My basic strings are Dean Markley Regulars, I like them cause I can get a 10-pack for under $30. They also deform (form to the tuning peg) pretty quickly and will hold pretty consistent tuning thereafter.


----------



## idunno (Nov 1, 2011)

Norwalk got beat up a little but we have most of the power restored. I didnt loose power luckily, only had to chop a little wood the next day. We had quite a few trees down and a lot of lines as well. Looks like you have power, thats good, nearly 70 percent of CT is out. Thanks for asking, the storm wasnt like irene where every one was talking nonstop for weeks about it. It just kind of popped up!

I wipe my strings down with a soft polishing cloth after im done. Dirtex is a good cleaner, but dont use too much, just a tiny spritz on a paper towel. as far as fretboard care goes, i hear great things about guitar honey fretboard conditioner, though i havent used it. Hell ive used lemon pledge before and it worked well, silicone free of course. But its not a great idea to load the board with waxy products often.


----------



## brector (Nov 2, 2011)

idunno said:


> Im appalled at the rampant use of fast fret here....You guys know its literally mineral oil and lighter fluid mixed together?
> 
> Every guitar ive ever played thats been touched with fast fret felt like oily spaghetti, and it stays on my hands for hours after. But of course, if you like it go for it! Id never buy a used guitar that has had fast fret on it.


What about the dunlop string cleaner? I have just been wiping mine down with a lint-free cloth

-Brian


----------



## myampslouder (Nov 5, 2011)

I tend to change mine once a month but I can go for up to three months before I really need to change them. I don't have very corrosive sweat.


----------



## idunno (Nov 5, 2011)

brector said:


> What about the dunlop string cleaner? I have just been wiping mine down with a lint-free cloth
> 
> -Brian


 I have no experience with that product, so i cant really say. Search for the ingredients list online. A soft clean cloth is a good idea. If your strings get gross , just change them, cheap bastards!


----------



## skoatdestroy (Nov 6, 2011)

about every 3-4 weeks and i usually switch between dr and ernie ball im not a big fan of the coated strings they just feel funny to me and i dont think they sound as crisp


----------



## groph (Nov 6, 2011)

Infamous Impact said:


> So I was putting on some new D'addarios on my guitar and soon came the instant gratification that the rattle of new strings give you. I realized that due to my acid sweat hands they only sound nice and bright for about 3 days before they start becoming dull, but they start snapping around 5-6 weeks. How long do strings last for you guys, specifically how long do they stay nice and bright? I want to compare my string life to people with hands that sweat normally, which isn't nearly as much as mine.



If you can tolerate the feel (I can't) then you might want to look into coated strings. Elixir is a company who does this but I think others do too. They really do last fucking ages, I used them for a while and I think they had a consistent sound for about 5 or 6 months, which is incredible but eventually they just started feeling like they were covered in snot so I don't like them. They also will keep dirt and general schmutz stuck in the string thanks to the coating.

I can generally get maybe a month or two out of a set before they start getting shitty, and probably 3 months until they start to corrode and make your hands stink after playing. I don't really play that much so my strings will last longer. If you're one who plays hours a day every day then you're probably looking at a string change every couple of weeks. Check to make sure there aren't any sharp areas on your nut and bridge, too. I use D'Addarios too, while they don't last the longest they just have the best feel and they're available.


----------



## broj15 (Nov 7, 2011)

used to play ernie balls. Loved the way they sound and play... for the first 2 weeks. Then they just become dull and to rough on the fingers. Now i play d'addarios (xl nickel wounds on all guitars, pro steels on both basses) and i love the. feels nice on the fingers and they have a nice lasting tone.


----------



## Joelan (Nov 10, 2011)

I use D'addarios and I usually change them every 2-3 months. I think they need to be changed monthly though to be honest, I'm just too poor to buy that many strings


----------



## Killer64 (Nov 12, 2011)

I use D`Addario .013-.056 gauge strings for a six string guitar. This set is thicker than strings on your standard guitar, and is also much cheaper. You can buy a set of strings like this for about $6. For some reason, a trend I have noticed in strings is that the thinner they are the more expensive they are. I beat the crap out of that set of strings when I play and the same set will last me for years without changing them.


----------



## MartinMTL (Nov 18, 2011)

I use standard 10's on my LTD MH 401, and 12's on my cheap ibanez gsz. I personally haven't noticed much of a difference between string brands, but i tend to use DR or D'addario (if anyone has suggestions I would be happy to try out new strings). I keep the same strings until one breaks. I usually go at least 2 months, has been up to half a year. I don't play shows so it doesn't matter that much - they just get absolutely disgusting.


----------



## AK DRAGON (Nov 18, 2011)

I change my D'addarios every 3 months reguardles


----------



## JustMac (Aug 25, 2013)

I'v gotten into the habit of washing my hands before I play now. Usually one wouldn't notice, but ever since I actually started noticing how fast my strings died I realised my hands are like Flypaper, so now I give em a quick cleaning. I'd recommend it to anyone, makes everything easier (thumb glides along neck, fingers feel that little bit more fluid etc.). Just try it out!


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Aug 25, 2013)

I'm sure they last longer, but my OCD has me re-stringing once a month.


----------

